# How do you check computer history?



## macface

I know how to use a computer and the basic stuff.My problem is my boyfriend is a computer freak and liar a while back i caught him my space having female friends.after that Its hard for me to trust him using the computer im always thinking negative stuff and Im trying to figure out if theirs away you could find out computer history.


----------



## TylerD

Pretty sure there is a way my friends do it all the time, You can check the sites they have been on however he might be deleating the history... Anyone smart would... I hope hes not being dumb over the internet



Trust is important.


----------



## kaylin_marie

Im kind of confused. You're mad because he had girls on his myspace friends list? Or did he actually do something wrong, as in with his conversations on myspace?

Oh you're wanting to know how to check the history. Well if he hasn't deleted it you can just click on the history button on the browser, ours looks like a little clock. Or you can click the arrow beside the address bar. There are other ways of doing it too, but i dunno.


----------



## Sirvinya

Why is it a problem is he has female Myspace friends?

Going to move this to Advice.


----------



## pinksugar

Well, if your bf is really a computer freak.. he will know to delete his cookies, auto complete, clear out his history... everything. There are ways to check his history but if he knows anything about computers he will have fixed it so that there is no evidence of his actions left on the computer.

Sorry hun



you could always click search on the start list, and then do a search for temporary internet files - if he hasn't deleted them there will be a whole lot of files that have been downloaded from the sites showing what he's been looking at. Same as if you do a search for cookies - but these searches will work better for evidence of him watching porn - not conversations on myspace.

Good luck chicken. I personally think that you have to confront him about the trust issue and explain that you don't trust him the same way - give him a chance to prove that he CAN be trusted. I don't really feel that looking at his history and stuff is the way to go, but each to their own


----------



## Dragonfly

I agree with pink sugar.

But adding to her thoughts, if you do find information that reveals he has been lying to you, what are you going to do then?

Trust is a fundamental requirement for all relationships - kind of like the foundation of a house.

If the foundation is unstable, by the time you add on the second floor, you know its only a matter of time before it falls apart.


----------



## bella1342

Funny... I noticed my history file was open on my personal laptop today. I'm thinking my bf was checking my history file. I asked him. He denied it. He didn't see too convincing though. He has no reason not to trust me though... He knows before I was with him, I liked a guy in the army. He thinks we email each other. We don't. We used to.... but that was way before my bf, plus army dude is married now.

Anyway, trust is a big issue. You need to trust your boyfriend... if you don't it will ruin your relationship. I have many guy friends on my myspace, and my boyfriend knows it. He doesn't mind. You didn't say if they were just female friends... or questionable female friends (like on a romantic level).

I agree with Rosie if he is the littlest bit computer smart, he will know how to delete everything in his history.

On my computer the history is under a yellow star icon where you add your favorites. It give you the option of looking at your favorites, feeds, or history. It is so easy to delete it all though.


----------



## Aprill

you can check the hard drive for temp. internet files, but what will you do if you find something that you dont like?


----------



## brewgrl

if you dont trust him in the first place, why the heck are you with him?

i mean it. life is too short to be wondering what other people are up to when you arent around.


----------



## luxotika

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you dont trust him in the first place, why the heck are you with him?i mean it. life is too short to be wondering what other people are up to when you arent around.

Took the words right out of my mouth!


----------



## Aprill

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you dont trust him in the first place, why the heck are you with him?i mean it. life is too short to be wondering what other people are up to when you arent around.

couldnt have said it better


----------



## farris2

Yeah you dont want to have to live that way,always wondering...it sucks pretty bad.


----------



## emily_3383

I agree with brewgrl


----------



## xEdenx

Originally Posted by *brewgrl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif if you dont trust him in the first place, why the heck are you with him?i mean it. life is too short to be wondering what other people are up to when you arent around.


yep i agree.


----------



## Jordan0326

geez myspace is becoming a problem for a lot of relationships lately... I have a myspace and i talk to guys on there that i know... nothing bad it says that i am in a relationship on my page but you know my boyfriend knows that i have a myspace but i never actually sat down to show it to him..... I think it would cause a fight just because i have guys on my friends list... Honeslty i dont think i would like him having one just becuase anyone can look you up..... im not sure if its always about trust more like do i trust other people??

I can see why you would be worried but as long as his myspace mentions that hes in a relationship u should have nothing to worry about

now if he lists himself as single with no mention of you at all and theres all chicks on his friends list well then check the history lol


----------



## kaylin_marie

Originally Posted by *Jordan0326* /img/forum/go_quote.gif geez myspace is becoming a problem for a lot of relationships lately... I have a myspace and i talk to guys on there that i know... nothing bad it says that i am in a relationship on my page but you know my boyfriend knows that i have a myspace but i never actually sat down to show it to him..... I think it would cause a fight just because i have guys on my friends list... Honeslty i dont think i would like him having one just becuase anyone can look you up..... im not sure if its always about trust more like do i trust other people??
I can see why you would be worried but as long as his myspace mentions that hes in a relationship u should have nothing to worry about

now if he lists himself as single with no mention of you at all and theres all chicks on his friends list well then check the history lol

Yeah, myspace sucks. It's a big issue for a lot of people as far as relationships go. Especially when you live in a small town like I do, where everyone already knows each other.


----------



## Allie47

No trust, no relationship. That is the only way. Just be sure that you are not over-reacting first. Another item, how would you feel if he was checking your history and messages because he had a trust issue with you? It works both ways. Either you trust him or you don't.


----------



## StrangerNMist

Originally Posted by *cyw1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with pink sugar.
But adding to her thoughts, if you do find information that reveals he has been lying to you, what are you going to do then?

Trust is a fundamental requirement for all relationships - kind of like the foundation of a house.

If the foundation is unstable, by the time you add on the second floor, you know its only a matter of time before it falls apart.

Hit the nail on the head. Trust is a very important part of the relationship, and without trust what do you got?


----------

